# GenieGo - $99 at Solid Signal



## mws192

I'm thinking about taking the Nomad/GenieGo plunge today if this is the new price point.. Is the $99 model (MDR1R0-01) the current version? I see they have a $149 model that was discontinued. The DirecTV website is still selling it for $150.

http://www.solidsignal.com/search/sr.asp?q=geniego&site=new&new_search=1&cart=0


----------



## Scott Kocourek

mws192 said:


> I'm thinking about taking the Nomad/GenieGo plunge today if this is the new price point.. Is the $99 model (MDR1R0-01) the current version? I see they have a $149 model that was discontinued. The DirecTV website is still selling it for $150.
> 
> http://www.solidsignal.com/search/sr.asp?q=geniego&site=new&new_search=1&cart=0


I don't think anything changed other than the name. That is the most current version.


----------



## samrs

New customers can add a Genie Go to thier account for $99, at least in my market. So they get a HR44, 3 C41's and a Genie Go for $99 plus NFL Sunday Ticket. All tech delivered and setup. Internet service required. We got the Genie Gos in last week. Whare House manager has them under lock and key.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I can say for certain it is the same model, which is the current version.


----------



## bakerfall

It's worth a call into retention before buying one, I got one for free with very little effort.


----------



## Milkman

bakerfall said:


> It's worth a call into retention before buying one, I got one for free with very little effort.


With a 2 year contract????


----------



## RAD

AFAIK, since it's considered an accessory there is no commitment for adding it.


----------



## Milkman

RAD said:


> AFAIK, since it's considered an accessory there is no commitment for adding it.


No but a commitment to get it for free from retentions?


----------



## trh

I think an accessory is an accessory. I didn't get my nomad free, but I did get two free AM21s. And there was no additional commitment required.


----------



## Volatility

bakerfall said:


> It's worth a call into retention before buying one, I got one for free with very little effort.


lol why does everyone mention retention? They are just there to handle cancellation request. The equipment departments can order one just as well and if they aren't able to waive the cost their TL can based off your account. They are willing to work with you too as they get bonuses from ordering equipment. If you are going to use your GenieGo to watch recordings in home-I would recommend using the DirecTV2PC to supplement along with the GenieGo. I noticed the picture and sound quality is not as good as using Directv2pc for in home streaming as it has to stream from your hddvr receiver to the GenieGo to your device whereas the directv2pc is directly the hddvr receiver to your device. The GenieGo is perfect though for watching recordings outside your house (as its the only option currently).


----------



## peds48

Volatility said:


> lol why does everyone mention retention?


Perhaps because they are the only ones that can get "stuff" done, since their job is to keep the customer from canceling&#8230;.


----------



## bakerfall

peds48 said:


> Perhaps because they are the only ones that can get "stuff" done, since their job is to keep the customer from canceling&#8230;.


Exactly. Good luck getting a regular CSR to be able to provide a free anything.

I didn't beg, I didn't threaten, I just talked to people with the ability to do anything. I called and asked, and they provided it. It was just a suggestion.


----------



## bakerfall

Milkman said:


> No but a commitment to get it for free from retentions?


There was no contract extension.


----------



## cmalberto

I bought one - came in yesterday - seems to work as designed. Open box, plug into network and power...fire up a mobile client(Mac and iPad) - worked as designed. 

Just getting used...gotta get my work flow down. 16gb=20 hrs or plug in a 32gb flash drive or other portable drive I guess. More wondering if there was a way to auto-transcode everything(step 1) and then watch/download when need. The only downside I see is the 30 day window may or may not be enough for longer term viewing....if that remains my only challenge, I will be good to go. 

-Mickey


----------



## RAD

cmalberto said:


> I bought one - came in yesterday - seems to work as designed. Open box, plug into network and power...fire up a mobile client(Mac and iPad) - worked as designed.
> 
> Just getting used...gotta get my work flow down. 16gb=20 hrs or plug in a 32gb flash drive or other portable drive I guess. More wondering if there was a way to auto-transcode everything(step 1) and then watch/download when need. The only downside I see is the 30 day window may or may not be enough for longer term viewing....if that remains my only challenge, I will be good to go.
> 
> -Mickey


No way to auto transcode everything.

The 30 day rule is only for things transferred to a device. As long as the original recording is on the HD DVR the the transcoded copy will still be on the GenieGo hardware.


----------



## peds48

RAD said:


> No way to auto transcode everything.


actually you can set the "auto download series" button to have recordings waiting for you to be transferred


----------



## Beerstalker

peds48 said:


> actually you can set the "auto download series" button to have recordings waiting for you to be transferred


Are you sure about this? That isn't how it used to work. You could set stuff to auto download, but that wouldn't make it auto transcode. You would have to start up the Nomad app every now and then so it would tell the Nomad to start transcoding stuff. Then you could close the app and wait for it all to transcode, then when you open the app again it would be ready for transfer (you didn't have to have the app open the whole time for both the transcode and transfer steps, only the transfer step).

As far as I know they Nomad won't begin transcoding anything unless one of the registered devices tells it to.

I have gotten around this by putting the app on my PC and leaving it run on there all the time (computer is on 24/7). Then I have my PC set up to auto-download all of my TV series. That way as soon as something is done recording the PC sees the new recording and tells the Nomad to start transcoding it and transfer it to the PC. That way whenever I start up Nomad on any of my iPhone or iPads all of my series are already transcoded and sitting on the Nomad. I just have to tell it which recordings to transfer to which device. I have had a 320GB FreeAgent GoFlex drive hooked up to my Nomad since day 1, so I have plenty of room on it for all my recordings without having to worry about it auto-deleting anything to make more room.


----------



## RAD

Works for me that way. Have auto download set up for a bunch of recordings/SL's. When I start a client, whenever, the stuff automatically starts to download if the client is the one that set up the auto download or is ready to download on the other clients.


----------



## PK6301

I talked to a CSR from the protection plan unit the other day, she said I could not get one for free, but I could get one for $50.. Hey for 1/2 price I'll take a chance.. 

Sent from my GT-P3113 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## cmalberto

RAD said:


> Works for me that way. Have auto download set up for a bunch of recordings/SL's. When I start a client, whenever, the stuff automatically starts to download if the client is the one that set up the auto download or is ready to download on the other clients.


This has been my experience too. In fact if I initiate from my iPad, it will already be transcoded when I get back and I have the option to NOT download. That leaves the transcoded version in the queue if I choose to download on some other device later.

--Mickey


----------



## peds48

Are you sure about this?


100% sure


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## RAD

peds48 said:


> actually you can set the "auto download series" button to have recordings waiting for you to be transferred


I took the question can GenieGo automatically transcode every recording from HD DVR's without doing anything, which it can't do, you manually need to set up a single or auto download,.


----------



## peds48

I took the question can GenieGo automatically transcode every recording from HD DVR's without doing anything, which it can't do, you manually need to set up a single or auto download,.


Right, you need to set manually the auto download for each series. there is no auto download "everything" button


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## acostapimps

What happens if the DVR fails would you lose recordings on the GenieGo also if its not transcoded or whatever?


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## RAD

acostapimps said:


> What happens if the DVR fails would you lose recordings on the GenieGo also if its not transcoded or whatever?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


Yep, if GenieGo doesn't see that HD DVR anymore then all the recording that have been transcoded are deleted from GenieGo.


----------

